# Romney: 'Cause Of Liberty' Can't Survive 2nd Obama Term



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Former Mass. Gov. Says Don't Believe Obama Change *

*WASHINGTON -- *Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney said conservatives shouldn't buy President Barack Obama's change in tone.

Romney told a large meeting of conservatives Friday that Obama's White House has tried to project an appearance of change and cooperation with Republicans. But he said Obama's underlying liberalism remains and he's still reliant on Chicago insiders and academics.

Romney, who also tried for the White House in 2008, is preparing for another run. In a speech to the Conservative Political Action Conference, Romney called Obama weak on foreign policy and out of touch with the economy.

Romney said the world was rightly confused when Obama announced his plans for a withdrawal from Afghanistan.

Romney said "the cause of liberty" cannot withstand a second Obama term.

Romney: 'Cause Of Liberty' Can't Survive 2nd Obama Term - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

FLG endorses Mitt Romney.

That might not be beneficial to his cause.

He's smart as a whip, and as polished as they come.

It's sad that his Mormonism is touted as a negative, it's completely independent of his political activity.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

flintlockglock said:


> FLG endorses Mitt Romney.
> 
> That might not be beneficial to his cause.


I am just a bit worried that if GOP only offers up the likes of Mitt, and the Tea Party offers up only Palin, we will be royaly fucked with O-Drama for anothe rfour years. Mitt has shown me nothing, and Sarah seems to want to be a Movie star.

I pray every day that a candidate comes from within the GOP, who can not only defeat Obama, but crush him at the polls.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet Romney could beat Obama head to head, he barely gets any exposure which is a serious problem, but he is a excellent debater. He does his homework before the debates.

Obama out is the priority, but I think he's the Republicans best bet.

Who would be a better alternative? There are very few nationally known names at this point, another serious problem

Certainly not Donald Trump.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No, The Donald is not my choice either. We need a good candidate. I do not want another four year of this shit. None of us do.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Too many candidates with too many bad sound bites that will get played over and over and over

Obama has many more, and many WORSE ones, but 18-22 year olds don't like facts, we like what we are comfortable with:smug:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

If the Tea Party and the Republicans are true to their love for this country and believe that Obama will destroy it, they will have to band together and come up with ONE candidate that can defeat him. Splitting the vote will only get Obama re-elected.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

flintlockglock said:


> Too many candidates with too many bad sound bites that will get played over and over and over
> 
> Obama has many more, and many WORSE ones, but 18-22 year olds don't like facts, *we like what we are comfortable with*:smug:


 lol, like a pot smoking coke snorting possibly non US born poor excuse for a president?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

263FPD said:


> lol, like a pot smoking coke snorting possibly non US born poor excuse for a president?


They identify with him. That's the problem. Since most of them smoke pot, party and do coke, it validates them to see that the President has done it. It brings the esteem of the Office down to their level and they like that. It makes them feel like "one of their own" has made it.

As I have said before, it's sad that some one who couldn't pass the background check to PROTECT the President can BECOME the President.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I think Romney will reverse the socialism that has put it's hands around the USA's throat! 

Obama needs to hire an agent to get him on the lecture circuit in Jan '13 rather than Jan '17.


----------

